# Grande Ocean Updates from Owner's meeting



## dmharris (Sep 10, 2013)

Forgive me if this is a duplicate of someone else's posted info that I could not find.

I went to the Grande Ocean owner's meeting yesterday since I've been here 5 times and only once to my home resort so I wanted to learn what's going on with Marriott.  Instead, I learned and saw the updates for the North side of Grande Ocean commencing January 2014.  Here's my notes:

OWNERS MEETING – GRANDE OCEAN​ ​ September 9, 2013​​ ·         Bob Speer GM; Louise Burroughs Assistant GM 





Refurbishment North Side January 2014 through Late March starting with the Dolphin building; South Side = He is proposing to board to do it 2016; 20 years so time to completely redo North Side.  Did a survey and received 3000 back and sent results to designers.  Findings were:
[FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Survey said owners wanted a “Beachy” décor, lighter, brighter, Low Country feel so heavy valances and drapes are going away.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Design for functionality and comfort, durable, like home; sofas and chairs are 5 year products; dressers and end tables are 10 year products.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Finances of project:  Armstrong Consultants did an assessment and said $72,000 per villa set aside.  This would require reserves to be raised 7.9%.  So looking to lower that figure to 3 to 4%.  Decided on $63,000 for each villa, thus 3 to 3.5% on reserves.  Each item is bid out to three vendors.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]What’s not going to be done now, rather it will to be done in 5 years.  The Jacuzzi or adding a tub in the guest bath will be done in five years.  Showers and wall tile in bathroom not to be changed.  Kitchen cabinet faces and hardware will be replaced and total cabinets will be replaced in five years.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Tile in entry way, kitchen, guest bath and master bath will get new tile, reduced grout line, tan in color, rectangle shape to be laid in a boardwalk pattern.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Colors:  Light blue in alcove, otherwise whitish and beige trim, which is the reverse of the current color scheme, so it should feel lighter in the villas. Colors are khaki, blue, and green with orange accents.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Leaving the foyer shelf, lamps to be removed and sconces will be installed with a box for charging electronics.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]All lamps in the villa will have power and USB outlet. 
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Clothes line in laundry room.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Guest bath, more storage, European multi-level towel bar, quartz counter.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Guest bedroom, open closet, build dresser into closet; blue and white pillow shams; double the storage, TV cabinet will be replaced and raised with storage.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Kitchen, keep cabinets, refaced, pulls, slides to be replaced, for $250 a villa.  Recessed and LED lighting. New appliances including laundry room.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Ceiling fan over dining room table to be added.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Dining room table based stays but repainted cream and frosted glass table top.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]New bar stools with backs
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Dining Chair height will be raised 1 ¼ or 1 ½ inch to compensate for the table height.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Art work will show the Low Country.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Living room will have 3 ottomans.
§  Sofa with chaise attached.
§  Chairs more comfortable and movable, not as heavy 
§  White black out drape with blue and white sheer
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Master Bedroom, Same drapery as living room, Make up mirror, full length mirror, LED lights, Desk removed for reading chair since wireless makes your work portable.  Reading lamp and a second end table to the bed.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Master bath to get white glass countertop, two mirrors, new cabinets.  
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Bed Linens in both bedrooms, lighter weight duvet for warm weather; European pillows leaving, get 3 King hypo-allergenic down pillows.
  [FONT=&quot]o   [/FONT]Hooks added to bathrooms


Hilton Head gov’t has relaxed laws due to economy and reduced tax base so relaxed tree trimming and expansion laws


94.9% of satisfaction by owners and one of the top three in Marriott Resorts in owner surveys


Projects this year were behind the scenes which will save us electricity or gas.  Each building is taken out for one week starting with the end of Thanksgiving till end of January and given deep cleaning and maintenance.  88 and 89 had boiler replacements this year for electrical efficiency, to level out peak rates.  89 had repiping for solar energy in the future if there is a return on investment.  80, 81, 82 got new HVAC units.  New thermostat system for temperature of rooms.  If you leave the doors open, the system cuts off.  Duct work all cleaned out.  We’ve seen savings in electricity, $80,000 under budget as of end of June.  Therefore, saved enough to pay for heating outdoor pools on shoulder seasons/gold season/spring break season for the South pool because it is the smallest of the large pools.   He is proposing to the board to do this.


Wifi:  All villas wired with fiber; but need to redo “radio transmitters”/controllers to help even the flow out.   Transmitters typically are located in guest room behind night stand.  
 

Summer there is 85% Grande Ocean owners here; this week (week after Labor Day) about 70% Grande Ocean owners here.  
 

Destination program owns 220 bronze and silver weeks out of 14,790 weeks (51 weeks x 290 units).  Destination program does not own any Platinum or Gold weeks at Grande Ocean.  
 

Marco Island - over half is owned by the trust of destination points vs. week’s owners.  
This took 1 1/2 hours and then I left before the financials were reported because the beach was calling me.  



Best,


Diane


----------



## jme (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to post that.  that's a ton of info.  glad for some of the decor changes proposed, altho it's not because I dislike the old, but I just like a fresh new look every so often. The use of multiple ottomans sounds great. Also the possibility of the pruning rules being relaxed a bit. 

I do question that "the Destination program does not own any Platinum or Gold weeks at Grande Ocean", tho, as stated. 

That's pretty hard to fathom, given that Marriott in general has been exercising ROFR more often now.  

Thanks so much, enjoy your week.


----------



## Janette (Sep 10, 2013)

They bought two platinum Surfwatch weeks that I tried to buy so it is hard to believe that they have no platinum weeks. I did get a platinum week with points for next June on phone exactly 12 months out. You should have stayed. I won a $50 resort gift certificate two weeks ago. I even got the reward points when I spent it. The refurbishments look good. Bob wasn't there when we were. He always does a good job with the meeting.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 10, 2013)

Janette said:


> They bought two platinum Surfwatch weeks that I tried to buy so it is hard to believe that they have no platinum weeks. I did get a platinum week with points for next June on phone exactly 12 months out. You should have stayed. I won a $50 resort gift certificate two weeks ago. I even got the reward points when I spent it. The refurbishments look good. Bob wasn't there when we were. He always does a good job with the meeting.



I stayed for the raffle but unlucky day for me.  I know nothing other than what came from Bob about the Destination Club owning weeks.  Maybe they went to some other pot?


----------



## Janette (Sep 11, 2013)

I completely believe info that Bob presents. He is a great manager. I was just surprised to get a week with points in the summer without having to go on wait list. I guess some owners had already put their weeks in the club. I am trying to get our entire family into GO at the same time. Not an easy feat, but what they want. You are having a great week weather wise. We are actually home in Sun City for a few days before leaving again for my 50th high school reunion in Georgia this weekend. I must be one of the few people who graduated at age of 3!   Have fun!


----------



## PamMo (Sep 11, 2013)

Great post, Diane, with lots of good information for owners and others wanting to stay at Grand Ocean. Thank you for taking the time to put together such a detailed report. Very nice.

I hope you're having a great time outside of Owners' Meetings! (You're not going on a sales presentation, too, are you?  ) We're getting excited about our upcoming (first) trip to Hilton Head and SurfWatch!


----------



## dmharris (Sep 11, 2013)

Pam, we are having a great time; it's just me and a girlfriend for a girl's get-away.  We're missing our hubbies but still enjoying ourselves and getting to that peaceful place in your mind where worry stops and peace enters.  So refreshing.  She's never been here, and loves it and is planning how to come back affordably this time next year with her husband.  I took her to Surf Watch yesterday (no sales presentation! though our concierge wanted me to for 15,000 MR points because we're "from Pennsylvania!").  I saw it last December, but forgotten how light and bright the decor is; a security guard took us around.  The decor is completely different than Grande Ocean as it is more beachy like they're going to redo it at GO.  

Thanks again for spotting this week for me, I greatly appreciate it, Pam!


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 12, 2013)

jme said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post that.  that's a ton of info.  glad for some of the decor changes proposed, altho it's not because I dislike the old, but I just like a fresh new look every so often. The use of multiple ottomans sounds great. Also the possibility of the pruning rules being relaxed a bit.
> 
> I do question that "the Destination program does not own any Platinum or Gold weeks at Grande Ocean", tho, as stated.
> 
> ...



I went through Dioxide's Recorded Trust Documents thread and checked the links for Grande Ocean - at least one Gold (#42) Week has been conveyed along with multiple Bronze and Silver Weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I went through Dioxide's Recorded Trust Documents thread and checked the links for Grande Ocean - at least one Gold (#42) Week has been conveyed along with multiple Bronze and Silver Weeks.



I can confirm that there are a couple of Platinum weeks at Grande Ocean conveyed to the trust.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 13, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Finances of project:  Armstrong Consultants did an assessment and said $72,000 per villa set aside.



$72,000 per Villa!!!  Are they installing gold taps and sable carpets?


----------



## dmharris (Sep 13, 2013)

They decided on $63,000 per villa.


----------



## Queen (Sep 13, 2013)

That is grossly over priced.  With Marriott's volume they should be able to get much better prices than the average person - $63K per villa should be unacceptable particularly in this market.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> $72,000 per Villa!!!  Are they installing gold taps and sable carpets?



No way!!! This must be the whole building for a month.


----------



## piper_chuck (Sep 13, 2013)

Queen said:


> That is grossly over priced.  With Marriott's volume they should be able to get much better prices than the average person - $63K per villa should be unacceptable particularly in this market.



I wonder how much of the $63K Marriott is taking as their skim?


----------



## aka Julie (Sep 13, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> I wonder how much of the $63K Marriott is taking as their skim?



Can't believe for that kind of money they are only refacing the kitchen cabinets.  In 5 years they plan to replace them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 13, 2013)

piper_chuck said:


> I wonder how much of the $63K Marriott is taking as their skim?



I think it's built into the Management Fee that's itemized in the MF's - 10%.

I'm trying to figure out how much I would spend to re-do a 2BR condo with high-end appointments, including:
- paint throughout
- new linens/draperies throughout
- new appliances throughout
- several floors re-tiled
- kitchen cabinets refaced and new hardware
- new soft goods throughout
- new furniture pieces
- new lighting fixtures
- new bath quartz/glass countertops
- new art work throughout
- etc, plus inclusive labor costs

I dunno, maybe I have expensive taste, but it doesn't seem to me that the costs are all that outrageous for what amounts to an almost complete re-do of each unit.  It's a 10-year refurb - what do folks expect is a reasonable amount?  If I were an Owner my concern wouldn't be with Marriott "cheapening" the re-do items to keep costs down, but rather with knowing that the costs are in line with the collected/expected reserves.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2013)

Queen said:


> That is grossly over priced.  With Marriott's volume they should be able to get much better prices than the average person - $63K per villa should be unacceptable particularly in this market.





pedro47 said:


> No way!!! This must be the whole building for a month.





piper_chuck said:


> I wonder how much of the $63K Marriott is taking as their skim?



Realize that MVCI will use their "preferred suppliers". That doesn't mean they are getting a discount. Often times the HOAs will use Marriott Vacation Club Renovations Services. They may not always be the low bidder when the board goes out for bids, but they still get the contract.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Sep 13, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I think it's built into the Management Fee that's itemized in the MF's - 10%.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much I would spend to re-do a 2BR condo with high-end appointments, including:
> - paint throughout
> ...



And the costs to refurbish a villa that has been used for a commercial use, not a residential application, and that has received the wear and tear that a villa at an ocean front resort does, I would expect to be far greater than what one would expect if they were to refurbish a non-commercial home. Further, I expect that some of the goods that Marriott buys, are of the more expensive, industrial grade, than the goods that may be purchased for a home (e.g. sleeper sofa).

I don't think that Marriott's budget is particularly high.


----------



## jont (Sep 13, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I think it's built into the Management Fee that's itemized in the MF's - 10%.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much I would spend to re-do a 2BR condo with high-end appointments, including:
> - paint throughout
> ...


 I agree with you Sue. When you break it down like you just did the total cost does not seem that outrageous. It's not like they a buying their furniture at ikea.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 14, 2013)

jont said:


> I agree with you Sue. When you break it down like you just did the total cost does not seem that outrageous. It's not like they a buying their furniture at ikea.



But they're not doing just one villa.  With the number of villa's there's a hell of a lot of bulk discount you can obtain.  There is no way, having stayed in a variety of Marriott resorts that the furnishings, decoration and labour would come anywhere near that figure it's simply outrageous.  I would request a breakdown of those quotations if I were an owner.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 14, 2013)

One of the biggest problems with a captive management / developer / owner relationship is that there is no push to get the best value. They use their preferred vendors & products even if the same or better quality can be purchased locally cheaper. They take an often high percentage overhead as well as often getting rebates / kickbacks or credits from preferred or even company controlled vendors. They set high standards which is very good but then don't make any attempt to get the best price. The goal seems to be the "proper" profit for the management, meeting the specs and finally pleasing the owners - little or no effort to do it to maximize value or hold costs down. Why should they? 15% of more is also more in total income for them. Savings cut their profits. You see it isn't an owner friendly situation only a Marriott bottom line improvement. 

Sent proudly from my Samsung S4 and Tapatalk


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 14, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> One of the biggest problems with a captive management / developer / owner relationship is that there is no push to get the best value. They use their preferred vendors & products even if the same or better quality can be purchased locally cheaper. They take an often high percentage overhead as well as often getting rebates / kickbacks or credits from preferred or even company controlled vendors. They set high standards which is very good but then don't make any attempt to get the best price. The goal seems to be the "proper" profit for the management, meeting the specs and finally pleasing the owners - little or no effort to do it to maximize value or hold costs down. Why should they? 15% of more is also more in total income for them. Savings cut their profits. You see it isn't an owner friendly situation only a Marriott bottom line improvement.
> 
> Sent proudly from my Samsung S4 and Tapatalk


This is simply not accurate in my opinion. Maybe at a smaller HOA where politics and cronyism can be in play but with a company like Marriott I am very confident it has a very professional procurement group where none of that exists and I'm sure they receive the highest discount level with all the manufacturers it procures from. 

I can almost guarantee anything they buy they receive at a better price for higher quality merchandise than any small HOA pays for lesser quality because of the sheer volume and the regular replacement of such.  

Its not even that hard to negotiate these discounts because the volumes. I'm sure they re-negotiate their supplier contracts every year or perhaps every 2 but rest assured they are constantly reviewing their costs so its ridiculous to suggest otherwise.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 14, 2013)

It's always interesting to me that when I post information to help people, some want to create a ruckus/don't believe it/don't trust it/argue about it.  Sigh.

I would like to correct one item on my original post.  The Living room sofa will not have a chaise, rather an ottoman, similar to those at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 14, 2013)

dmharris said:


> The Living room sofa will not have a chaise, rather an ottoman, similar to those at Ocean Pointe.



Perhaps that's what dropped it from $72,000 down to $63,000.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 14, 2013)

dmharris said:


> It's always interesting to me that when I post information to help people, some want to create a ruckus/don't believe it/don't trust it/argue about it.  Sigh.
> 
> I would like to correct one item on my original post.  The Living room sofa will not have a chaise, rather an ottoman, similar to those at Ocean Pointe.



I don't see it as causing a ruckus. Simply discussing the points of your post. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 14, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Perhaps that's what dropped it from $72,000 down to $63,000.



Ha Ha; no, I just didn't capture the information correctly.  I rechecked with the GM later and got the right info.


----------



## sparty (Sep 14, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Forgive me if this is a duplicate of someone else's posted info that I could not find.
> 
> I went to the Grande Ocean owner's meeting yesterday since I've been here 5 times and only once to my home resort so I wanted to learn what's going on with Marriott.  Instead, I learned and saw the updates for the North side of Grande Ocean commencing January 2014.  Here's my notes:
> 
> ...



I'm sure the USB outlets are not USB Battery Charging Spec 1.1 compliant and will only slow charge.  Would be nice if they  had an outlet to support fast charging.


----------



## minoter (Sep 16, 2013)

Three points to consider to supplement timeos2 comments:
--The reserve portion of accumulated owner maintenance fees pays for all refurbishments. It is easy to spend "other peoples' money";
--The Management Company has already received a management fee amounting to 10% of the reserve funds contributed annually by owners used in renovation projects;
---The Management Company renovation team receives an additional fee for the design and construction management of major refurbishment projects.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 22, 2013)

*Link to photos of design boards*

HI all,

It's taken me a week to get settled and download photos, but here's a link to photobucket where I have the designer's boards for the new design/colors for Grande Ocean.

http://s274.photobucket.com/user/dbureman/slideshow/Grande Ocean Remodel

I hope this link works!


----------



## aka Julie (Sep 22, 2013)

dmharris said:


> HI all,
> 
> It's taken me a week to get settled and download photos, but here's a link to photobucket where I have the designer's boards for the new design/colors for Grande Ocean.
> 
> ...



Link worked for me.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmharris (Sep 24, 2013)

aka Julie said:


> Link worked for me.  Thanks for sharing!



Good to know, thanks Julie!


----------



## KathyPet (Sep 24, 2013)

Just returned from a week at GO and there is only one thing I want Marriott to change and that is for them to spend the $$ to get decent sheets and covers. The sheets are no where near wide enough and only give about 4 inches of overhang.  I spent the week fighting with DH over who would get the sheets.  that stupid duvet has the same issues.  I actually went and bought safety pins and pinned the cover to the insert so the insert would stop sliding around inside the cover.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 24, 2013)

Kathy, did you mention it to the GM?  They're taking suggestions NOW.


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 24, 2013)

I went to the owner's reception at Barony.  No update at all.  I mentioned what a great job the GM at Grande Ocean does with owners.

I was told there is nothing to update at Barony?


----------



## KathyPet (Sep 24, 2013)

jd2601 said:


> I went to the owner's reception at Barony.  No update at all.  I mentioned what a great job the GM at Grande Ocean does with owners.
> 
> I was told there is nothing to update at Barony?





There appears to absolutely no consistency in the way management at the Marriott resorts performs.  Some resorts have meaningful dialogue with their owners like at GO.  Most however, if they do anything, throw a few stale crackers and cheese and cheap wine at the owners, stand around and talk about the weather and call it a owners meeting.   same inconsistency with other aspects of resort management such as a itemized inventory list in the villas. This should be sop in all resorts along with a laminated card with the TV channel listings.  These are small things that make a stay more pleasant and yet most resorts cannot be bothered with these things and evidently upper management at Marriott cannot be bothered standardizing any of these practices.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 25, 2013)

KathyPet said:


> There appears to absolutely no consistency in the way management at the Marriott resorts performs.  Some resorts have meaningful dialogue with their owners like at GO.  Most however, if they do anything, throw a few stale crackers and cheese and cheap wine at the owners, stand around and talk about the weather and call it a owners meeting.   same inconsistency with other aspects of resort management such as a itemized inventory list in the villas. This should be sop in all resorts along with a laminated card with the TV channel listings.  These are small things that make a stay more pleasant and yet most resorts cannot be bothered with these things and evidently upper management at Marriott cannot be bothered standardizing any of these practices.



I do agree there should always be information provided at the owners event each week at a resort. I would not like to see such an event structured from above by Marriott Vacation senior management. The resort general manager should make it an individual event for the resort but should ensure that they and the resort dept heads are there and the GM should give an update on what developments, refurbishments etc. have happened and are planned for the resort. The head of housekeeping, front desk manager and other dept heads should be there to answer questions etc.

At my home resorts there is one owners event each week late afternoon with drinks and canapés. GM welcomes the owners and gives a short update for the resort and introduces the dept heads and invites owners questions to him and ensures the dept heads are available for questions. However most owners who attend are there purely for the free drink and ignore the management to the point that often they continue talking whilst the GM is speaking which to me is rude and if they are near myself they get asked to be quiet.

The costs for these events comes out of the MFs.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 25, 2013)

I was impressed to learn at the meeting I attended that the GM was away for two weeks training a new GM at a property in Arizona recently.  Marriott must recognize talent and use it.  That's a good thing.


----------

